
Teks: Go template based outputs for your CLI - kasvith
https://github.com/kasvith/teks
======
kasvith
Docker/Kubernetes provides a nice way to output data using custom go
templates.

Inspired by them this library also provides custom outputs to your own command
line tools.

Setting up teks and making your output fits into go templated output can be
done in a glimpse.

